# diatomaceous earth



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

My friend had a 10lb bag, so I got a little bit. 

What all do you use diatomaceous earth for? I tend to see alot of raw feeders useing it, but have knowticed a few kibble feeders too. I'm interested in this stuff. My friend said she rubs in into her dogs' coats, uses it to dust her birds, dusts her carpet to sweep, gives in their food to help with parisites. 

What do you think about diatomaceous earth?
What do you use it for?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Makovach said:


> My friend had a 10lb bag, so I got a little bit.
> 
> What all do you use diatomaceous earth for? I tend to see alot of raw feeders useing it, but have knowticed a few kibble feeders too. I'm interested in this stuff. My friend said she rubs in into her dogs' coats, uses it to dust her birds, dusts her carpet to sweep, gives in their food to help with parisites.
> 
> ...


We dust the animals with it along with the carpets and the outside areas that might have issues with fleas/bugs(the "doggie area") I also feed it to them about 2x per year.

I find it AMAZING! We had to use spot on products before I found out about DE as our in/outside cat would bring them in from the neighbor kitties(that was when we just had Brody, 1 indoor only cat and one in/outdoor cat,) now with 2 indoor only cats and 4 dogs(Kee hasnt been here during flea season) I dont have any issues...even though both Dixi and Brody will play with the neighbor cats if they come over into the patio!!LOL And I dont feel horrid like I did about the spot on stuff...never liked the idea of putting all those chemicals onto their skin!!:wacko:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting this. I never had a flea problem in Indiana and haven't treated a dog for fleas in 17 years - but we will have them here. I don't want to use anything like Revolution, but we spend alot of time out in the pasture and I dont want them to get covered up in ticks and fleas.

Do you sprinkle it on the carpet and leave it? Or vacuum it up? How often do you put it on the dogs?

DO you get it at a feed store?


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I put it on my dog once every two weeks, and I bought it at a local feed store.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If you give it to them with food, how often and how much do you give? What about repelling mosquitoes?


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

We feed it to the dog for parasites. It will kill anything with an exoskeleton - so it won't hurt earthworms but will kill ants, fly maggots, aphids, ticks, fleas, bed bugs etc. 

We use the food grade for the dog, and my mom uses it to exfoliate her skin. We use the garden variety stuff for around the outside of the house to keep bugs out (like earwigs). Works like a charm!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

I got 'food grade' and have dusted Ruby's bed and body - also feed it to her (1 TBL per 35 lbs) - I only do a teaspoon tho. I have put it in my juice a couple of times as well. It's supposed to be great for breaching the exoskeletons of bugs (internal and external) but I need to read more about it since I also think it's supposed to be good for joints.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> I've been thinking about getting this. I never had a flea problem in Indiana and haven't treated a dog for fleas in 17 years - but we will have them here. I don't want to use anything like Revolution, but we spend alot of time out in the pasture and I dont want them to get covered up in ticks and fleas.
> 
> Do you sprinkle it on the carpet and leave it? Or vacuum it up? How often do you put it on the dogs?
> 
> DO you get it at a feed store?


My friend bought her original bag off line. It was 10lbs for 40 bucks. She dusts her rabbits (20 of them), birds (about 15), dogs (3), Cats (3) with it and sprinkles it around her yard. She has had it for about 2 years and still has a majority of it. 

She told me when sprinkleing it inside, you need to wear a mask and have the animals/people out of the house until it settles, because its not good to breath in. She sprinkles heavily tho. 

As far as I know she sprinkles it and sweeps it up most times. When she has an infestation, she sprinkles it and lets it sit for a few days.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

We feed it daily. I have never had fleas so I do not dust my dogs but if fleas are a concern to you then dust away  Here is a link for info including how much to feed Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits 

Now I have talked to several other raw feeders and they say they only feed DE during the week of the Harvest Moon (Full Moon) as that is when worms are the most active. Sounds like a bit of mumbo jumbo to me, lol.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I use FOOD GRADE (the other stuff is poisenous) in their foodd. I spinkle a little bit daily. I havn't used it any other way yet.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

You can get the food grade DE at feed stores around here. We use it on the dogs, in their covered pen, in their bedding, I put it between our mattresses and under sofa cushions. On our rugs I sprinkle it and let it settle for a couple of days then vacuum normally. During the spring/summer we do this every week because of fleas. I feed it at about a teaspoon for the shelties and tablespoon for the collies. I have also given this when they blow coat for a few weeks to encourage their new coat in as the silica is great for hair growth. We also use it in our cars because the dogs go everywhere with us this was a flea trap I had never thought about. I pay $20.00 for a 50 pound bag at the feed store.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Liz said:


> You can get the food grade DE at feed stores around here. We use it on the dogs, in their covered pen, in their bedding, I put it between our mattresses and under sofa cushions. On our rugs I sprinkle it and let it settle for a couple of days then vacuum normally. During the spring/summer we do this every week because of fleas. I feed it at about a teaspoon for the shelties and tablespoon for the collies. I have also given this when they blow coat for a few weeks to encourage their new coat in as the silica is great for hair growth. We also use it in our cars because the dogs go everywhere with us this was a flea trap I had never thought about. I pay $20.00 for a 50 pound bag at the feed store.


do you feed it every day or only during flea season....


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Please make sure you use FOOD GRADE DE only, the other stuff is for pool cleaning and not for human consumption.
Funny this post came up as I've just ordered some and it arrived yesterday as I found a few fleas on my dog for the first time and don't want to use the spot on type of flea treatment.
I wasn't sure how to actually apply it to the dog so I got an old sock and put a couple of tablespoons in it and inside the house (it was windy outside) whilst he was standing I just rubbed it all over him and then massaged it in. The breathing in comment is not a major, more important to keep it out of eyes. Just treat it like you would talcum powder, you don't want to be breathing in waves of that.
Stanley's fleas have been around his tail, genital area so it would really help if he laid down so I could get to that area easily.
I am also going to put it on the carpets and then vacuum up a couple of days later.
Lots of info on the net. Perma-Guard in USA is one of the major DE manufacturers and that is where mine came from. 
I actually took a spoonful in juice yesterday to see what it might do. I'll try it for a month.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Diatomaceous Earth | Revival Animal Health

This is what/where my friend got hers. I do not see anything about food grade, but it says about useing it as a suppliment?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Another question,

How would this react to heartworms? I can't give Annie traditional HW meds because she is allergic to ivermectin. 

I would think it would kill the misquito, but not nessicarily before they bit the dog. Does it repel misquitos?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Last year we fed it every day spring and summer because we had atrocious fleas due to some feral cats. Usually in normal not too horrid flea seasons I feed monthly for a few days. It is also a good wormer. When I sprinkle it around I use an old tube sock and just hit it lightly with a spoon so it doesn't leave a huge mess. A little goes a long way. I never use a mask but if you have asthma or any breathing issues I would just to be safe. This year promises to be a bad flea year because of all the water so everyone will start getting DE in April and go through October. Since using DE not one of my litters of puppies have had worms and none of the adults have either and they have been checked here and there just to be sure.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Got some!!

They had some at the local feed store. Of course I'm sure I was overpaid for it.

We used to dust ourselves with sulfa powder before going out to repel chiggers. We used a sock, too. Wonder if this would do the same thing.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Wait a second... so can DE be used for pretty much everything? I had Ruby on Revolution last year, but skipped the last dose cause she started getting crazy diarrhea. I dont like the thought of putting chemicals on or inside her, but I really dont know too much about this kind of stuff.

So, if I fed it to Ruby, and lightly dusted her with it, would that prevent fleas, ticks, heartworms, roundworms, hookworms, etc? I would be so happy if I found a natural way to prevent heartworm!


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I have no idea if it prevents heartworm. Just wanted to make sure you saw that was only a question...


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Makovach said:


> I have no idea if it prevents heartworm. Just wanted to make sure you saw that was only a question...


Yes I noticed it was a question, but I was just asking it too lol .. would be so nice to find a natural way of preventing it


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Kat said:


> Yes I noticed it was a question, but I was just asking it too lol .. would be so nice to find a natural way of preventing it


Ok! I get ya now. I would love to find a way too. Just wanted to make sure you didnt think it did, just incase it doesnt... Didnt want to spread bad information. 

I've been lookin online and can't find anything about it with HWs


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Move to Alberta.. no HW here!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

So for people who do use DE for their dogs, would that be in place of a flea/tick treatment, and then get something just for heartworm like inceptor? Even just to stop one of the chemical treatments is better then nothing.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Kat said:


> So for people who do use DE for their dogs, would that be in place of a flea/tick treatment, and then get something just for heartworm like inceptor? Even just to stop one of the chemical treatments is better then nothing.


Yes, you can use DE for flea and tick treatments. You can sprinkle it around the house, and sweep it up. You can sprinkle it around the yard. You can dust your dog with it. It eats through the exoskeleton and dehydrates the pests killing them while benifiting your dogs coat. 

You can also feed it to her (people seem to vary from every day, to once a week, once a month, twice a year) to rid her of worms (tape, round, hook and whip) instead of useing chemicals. 

As far as heartworm, What I've been doing for Annie for the past 6 or so years is spritz her with ACV/water and add in some teatree and eucilyptis oils (vet reccomended to repel misquitoes) when we go out or misquitoes are bad. She gets 2-3 HW tests a year, never has a problem. I do the same with Tucker.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmm thats interesting. Do you sprintz that on daily before going outside? I live by the lake, so there are LOTS of mosquitos here in the summer. 

Oh, so DE works for fleas, ticks, and worms, excluding heartworm?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Kat said:


> Hmm thats interesting. Do you sprintz that on daily before going outside? I live by the lake, so there are LOTS of mosquitos here in the summer.
> 
> Oh, so DE works for fleas, ticks, and worms, excluding heartworm?


Yes, DE works for fleas, ticks, worms when used topicly and orally.

I spritz them when we go to the pond/resivore/creek or on a hike in the late spring/ summer/ early fall. You can do it daily. Sometimes I will do it more than once a day. I mix 50/50 raw ACV and water and just add in 4-5 drops (into a 1ltr spray bottle) of each of the oils. 

Just keep in mind that I'm not sure if there is any real proof, besides seeing is beliveing. The misquitos seem to stay way from my dogs. Nats don't bother them with this either. They have never had a positive HW test. 

Also a lot of people belive that a truly healthy dog that has proper living arragements, food, water, exersize and everything they need to thrive should be able to fight off parisites and disease easier. 

This is a site I came across and found helpfull. They also make and herbal HW preventitive.
http://www.heartwormfree.com/support.htm


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

*For people too*

I've been looking into DE all day today. I am going to make it part of my life. I was reading about how it lowers cholestoral, blood pressure, thickens nails, Helps your hair grow and be healthy and many other things!
Diatomaceous Earth Food Grade Human Side Effects-Health Use


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

don't put it on ur dogs it is harmful...put it around your property.


Makovach said:


> My friend had a 10lb bag, so I got a little bit.
> 
> What all do you use diatomaceous earth for? I tend to see alot of raw feeders useing it, but have knowticed a few kibble feeders too. I'm interested in this stuff. My friend said she rubs in into her dogs' coats, uses it to dust her birds, dusts her carpet to sweep, gives in their food to help with parisites.
> 
> ...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> don't put it on ur dogs it is harmful...put it around your property.


human grade DE is not harmful to put on the dog. It actually has benifit to the coat, and helps kill the pests.
Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

from what i know of de it is like shards of glass, and is bad for breathing.


Makovach said:


> human grade DE is not harmful to put on the dog. It actually has benifit to the coat, and helps kill the pests.
> Diatomaceous Earth - Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth Health Benefits


----------



## taem (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd never even heard of this. Thanks for making the thread OP, I'm so keen on natural ways of doing whatever. I smoke American Spirit cigs for example lol. Maybe if I chew on some of this magic dirt it will slow down the emphysema.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> from what i know of de it is like shards of glass, and is bad for breathing.


its like shards of glass to the bugs or under a microscope. It goes into there exo skelaton and dehydrates them. How ever you can take it in your hand and rub it as much as you would like and its not going to cut you or pierce you. People use it as an exfoliant. Some people rub it in their hair to keep it from looking oily. The same with dog. Its not going to hurt them either.

Breathing in lots of it is not good. Just like talcom power or baby powder, dust, dirt ect. If you dont make a big cloud of it and breath it in, its not going to bother you anymore than useing baby powder on a baby and breathing in a little bit of what goes into the air.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

OK so I have another question. I got the DE. i thought I would start sprinkling my dogs with it soon before we go out into the pastures. Not only do we have ticks and fleas, but chiggers although I guess it may be too early in the year for any of those - I haven't noticed any fleas at all but I don't want to find them on the dogs in my living room one night.

how do you put it on the dogs? They aren't supposed to breathe it I'm sure. When I used to use Sevin dust, it came in a can with a sprinkler thing on top. This is just a big bag of very, very fine dust.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

xellil said:


> OK so I have another question. I got the DE. i thought I would start sprinkling my dogs with it soon before we go out into the pastures. Not only do we have ticks and fleas, but chiggers although I guess it may be too early in the year for any of those - I haven't noticed any fleas at all but I don't want to find them on the dogs in my living room one night.
> 
> how do you put it on the dogs? They aren't supposed to breathe it I'm sure. When I used to use Sevin dust, it came in a can with a sprinkler thing on top. This is just a big bag of very, very fine dust.


I think it was liz who mentioned putting it in a tube sock and tapping it with a spoon to sprinkle it lightly with out the dust cloud. I would guess you could do this over the dog and rub it in, or get it coated on your hands and rub it in. Thats what I'm going to do.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I put some in an old sock and rubbed it gently over the coat then used my hands to massage in to the skin. I have a short haired dog so very easy to do. Don't worry about them breathing it in so much (unless you are flailing your arms around) as getting it in their eyes as that would be horrible.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

There is a place called wolfcreek, google it , its a California holistic place its cheaper there. I use it for the dogs, outside the house, just bug stuff all around. They also let you know what its used for and how much to use for each thing...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks - I remember the sock but didn't know if that will poof too much around. I'll do that. And I'll check out wolfcreek.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I recommend putting a towel over dogs face and wearing a dust mask when applying to the coat, it can be irritating to mucous membranes and lungs. I'll have to try the sock, but I usually use a spice bottle like this one Glass Spice Bottles - Set of 16 (Clear/White) (3.75" tall x 1.75" diameter): Amazon.com: Kitchen & Dining

sprinkle all over the body and rub it in, then brush it out. With Uno its pretty easy due to his short coat, but it takes little more elbow grease with long haired dogs.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Sep 26, 2011)

For application, I put it in a little travel-sized baby powder container with a sifter cap.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I think we are just a very inventive group when we put our minds to it!


----------

